# Some pictures from this weekend!



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice! They both really are stunning :wub:


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Great photos! Nice take down!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

robk said:


> Great photos! Nice take down!


lol yeah it was pretty nice. He stayed on with a hard and full grip for a full roll with the helper and through him getting back up and finishing the escape lol


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


>


The action shots are cool and all! But I adore this picture! So much <3 for such a strong dog! Great juxtaposition between strength and love C:


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> The action shots are cool and all! But I adore this picture! So much <3 for such a strong dog! Great juxtaposition between strength and love C:


Yeah I put that on facebook and within 12 hours it was my most "liked" photo ever lol


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Awesome pictures and wonderful the love of dog and handler!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Zeeva said:


> The action shots are cool and all! But I adore this picture! So much <3 for such a strong dog! Great juxtaposition between strength and love C:



Gotta agree...this particular pic speaks volumes....and all good words.


SuperG


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Great pictures, I agree the last one is the best :wub:


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Nice! And a little scary..


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

G-burg said:


> Nice! And a little scary..


Scary? Why scary?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Because a helper falling like that on a dog.. And the injury that it "could" have caused..


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

G-burg said:


> Because a helper falling like that on a dog.. And the injury that it "could" have caused..


oh, you can't see from that angle but he didn't fall ontop of him. He fell and rolled, and Jäger stayed on the sleeve and rolled with him.


----------

